# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Bloed bij ontlasting

## Gast123455

heel soms heb ik een beetje bloed bij ontlasting ik heb wel IBS.. hoorde ik van de dokter.. ik heb dit alleen als me ontlasting hard.
Als ik dan naar de wc ga steekt het een beetje bij de anus. Dan zit er soms wat helderrood blood bij..
Wat kan dit zijn?

----------


## Steffy

Advies ga ook na als je geen Ambeien hebt. 
groetjes
stef

----------

